# Variax_Operation Classical Experimental Drum Terror Tune: Memories of Rain



## Variax_Operations (May 18, 2010)

Welcome. I'm inspired by producents of music like Brad Fiedel and Drum and Bass producers. I'm building a suspence by using melody and terror breaks and hard bass. Breaks are based on complex melody wich i create first to make a emotional part of my tracks. Here are my tune Memories of Rain - Please comment about this track.

Variax_Operations - Memories of Rain [MP3]
http://www.sendspace.pl/file/4f5cbeee393e7399ca408b5

Other Tunes:
http://www.myspace.com/variaxoperations


----------

